# Boston PD



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

Well I got a card in the mail today from Human Resources that they were hiring 70 new boston Police. They must have went through a lot of people because I am up there in the 1,000. My question is, I live right outside of Boston, about 10 minutes to the north. if I go through the process and get on, would I have to move to Boston?

Thanks guys


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

nixon3535 said:


> My question is, I live right outside of Boston, about 10 minutes to the north. if I go through the process and get on, would I have to move to Boston?
> 
> Thanks guys... _*and gals!*_


Yes.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, it appears as though they exhausted the "Resident" list and have dipped into the non-residents. I know a few people that live outside the city and were shocked when they opened their mailbox today.

To all those non-residents, When all things are equal, keep in mind that a resident of Boston with a score of 74 will be chosen ahead of you with a score of 94!!!

Good Luck to all............


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Iam 98 non resident and received a card today also.

I was also quite shocked seeing that I was 989 on the list.

Deadline to sign is Jan 26th

Goodluck to everyone!!!


----------



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm a recently discharged Army Infantryman who will be taking the military make up exam for 2005 in feb, my question is what are my chances of getting on the Boston PD? I was a resident of New Hamphire while in the Army. I am now a resident of boston, mass but haven't lived here for a year.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

wolf9848 said:


> I'm a recently discharged Army Infantryman who will be taking the military make up exam for 2005 in feb, my question is what are my chances of getting on the Boston PD? I was a resident of New Hamphire while in the Army. I am now a resident of boston, mass but haven't lived here for a year.


I don't know the guidlines for military make-ups as far as residency preference goes. I do know that being hired depends on your score, your background history, etc.; and Boston does have an age requirement as well.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Rumor has it that Non-Residents are not being invited to the initial orientation scheduled for 1/27........


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

That is not true.

Signed the list yesterday and received paper from Det for Jan 27 student application process 8am.

Does it mean that they have already went thru all the residents and are now offering the job to non residents? i figure if they sent me and others a card that do not live in the city there must be a chance of being hired from now until the next list is posted nov this year?


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Enforcer174 said:


> That is not true.
> 
> Signed the list yesterday and received paper from Det for Jan 27 student application process 8am.
> 
> Does it mean that they have already went thru all the residents and are now offering the job to non residents? i figure if they sent me and others a card that do not live in the city there must be a chance of being hired from now until the next list is posted nov this year?


Well, it may depend on what you scored on the exam. I know a non resident that got a 93, signed the list today and did not receive an invite to the orientation......


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I scored a 98

Hopefully that is good enough


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

Remember these people all have to pass the backround check and you would be shocked how many dont. They give you a packet and if you didnt get it you will probably get it after the first orientation is through. I'm sure they get info from everyone that will be looked into before the 27th.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

I just handed in the card this morning and they said that they are almost all done with the actual residents and they are going to get a list ready for all non-residents....only thing I can think of is maybe a whole bunch of people failed the background


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

The cutoff age for Boston is 35 and you must become a resident before the Academy.


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

32 not 35


----------



## PFCshmuckatelli (Dec 17, 2006)

"Well, it may depend on what you scored on the exam. I know a non resident that got a 93, signed the list today and did not receive an invite to the orientation......"

Is your buddy a Vet. ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

Got my card today............... 97 here. Good Luck to all of you who are accepting the invite.


----------



## Patrick258 (Sep 5, 2004)

Good Luck to All...


----------



## PFCshmuckatelli (Dec 17, 2006)

Any non-vets on here that recieved cards?


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hard to believe Boston is going into the non-resident pool. All those exams I took with high nineties and didn't even get a wink as a "resident". 
Although I guess there's a reason for everything as I'm happy here in the town I'm in now.


----------



## NBC515 (Dec 26, 2004)

wolf9848 said:


> I'm a recently discharged Army Infantryman who will be taking the military make up exam for 2005 in feb, my question is what are my chances of getting on the Boston PD? I was a resident of New Hamphire while in the Army. I am now a resident of boston, mass but haven't lived here for a year.


You will be considered a resident if your DD214 has your Home of Record as Boston... It does not matter that you were not there for the year before the exam as long as you were on active duty.... As far as being hired it will depend on when they call for a list.... After the make up exam it takes about a week and half to be placed on the list and if the department calls for a list during that time you will not be on it.


----------



## Danny75 (May 24, 2006)

I also received a card in the mail. What happens next, do we just go in and sign the book and thats it, then wait until we get notified again. Never got this far in the process and I know this is not to far. Just wondering if we get interviewed at all or is it just sign the book and leave. Do we need to wear a suit like it is a n interview?

Thanks guys and good luck to all


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Dress nicly but no suit is needed for signing, but it wouldn't hurt. After this however, never show up in anything less the a suit (and tie).


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 10, 2004)

Does this gaurantee you an interview? Never got one of these magical "cards" everybody talks about.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Boston does not have a formal interview. If they did, half the folks hired would not have been....


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Anyone know what they acutually do the day of the orientation for 3 hours?

Also, where can you park over there at HQ?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

You can park in the lot across the street - DO NOT PULL A U-Turn at those lights (I wonder if that chump got hired). Did you allready get your application packet? Anyhow, It's a cluster fu*K. You get drug tested, finger printed and then meet with a background investigator. Bring change for the snack machine or something to snack on...you'll be there for a while. Wear a suit! Wear a tie!


----------



## BSP268 (May 1, 2006)

park at madison park high school it is across the steet from boston police hq!!


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Who actually does the medical and physical testing. Is it your Dr or an outside source?

Is there anyone who has been thru the process that can give a breakdown of what comes first besides actually getting the card and signing?

Goodluck to all!!!!!


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Orientation - Drug Test/Finger Printing
Background Investigation
Medical - BPD Dr.
Psych Test - BPD Dr.
P.A.T - Hudson, MA

Anyone hear any dates for this class?


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

So there is no Interview phase at all?


----------



## Danny75 (May 24, 2006)

Good question any prospective dates for the class? Also is it a definite if you received a card to report to HQ on or before January 26 you will be invited to orientation on January 27th. When do you receive that packet people have been talking about


----------



## HPD22 (Jan 3, 2006)

It is not definate that if you got a card that you will be invited to orientation, they have to go through all the residents first. I believe they give you the packet at orientation. My question is that if you recieved a card and signed the list and they do not reach you, will they send out more cards for the next class or do you just get a letter or call to go to the next orientation. Thank's in advance and good luck to all.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

smd6169 said:


> Orientation - Drug Test/Finger Printing
> Background Investigation
> Medical - BPD Dr.
> Psych Test - BPD Dr.
> ...


Actually, the orientation is just that, an orientation. Alot of the Brass from BPD will be there giving speeches. The only thing you do there is get your background packet and are told when to bring it back. Oh yeah, and listen. If you choose to go forward with the background packet, you have to have everything in it finished by a certain date. At that time, you will come back, be assigned a background investigator (Det.) and THEN you are fingerprinted and drug tested. You'd be surprised how many people go to the orientation, realiza what the process entails and then magically fade away, never to show up again.......


----------



## tmp (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, don't get your hopes up over these cards. I just went through the process. I thought everything looked good. Everyone who knew me was more confident than I was about me geting on. I am a military non-vet, have a BA, and already work for a law enforcement agency. I have no criminal record and haven't received a ticket in 7 years. My work record has been good as well. I have made it a point to never call in sick. I was bypassed. I couldn't believe it. Resident and all. I just received my bypass letter and it does not give any explanations. I heard that I have to wait until I get a bypass letter from the state until I can appeal the decision. As an employee of the state, I understand that I will probably wait a long time until this whole thing is settled. I'm confident that I will win the appeal for the simple fact that I can't think of an quality that would prohibit me from becoming a Boston Police Officer. I can't tell you how heart breaking it is....it has been a life long dream. The letter said that I can apply again but that is so discouraging after going through the grueling application process again. Now they want to hire nonresidents. You wouldn't mind...but I paid all the civil service fees, went through the entire grueling process and no one can give me a straight answer on why I was bypassed. Good luck to you guys but don't be suprised if things take an unexpected turn. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any advice on appeals??


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope, not at all. They strictly (more or less) look at you as a piece of paper (IE: Your background application packet). If something is found, they will "interview" you about it at that time.

TMP..I tried to PM you but you have that turned off. I am in the exact same boat. I received another card but no letter yet. I am going to begin the process again but will appeal when I get the letter as I can't think of a bypass reason. BA in CJ, Military non-vet, worked for D.O.C for 4 years, 2nd langauge, spotless driving, criminal and work history, former Aux. P.O, great credit, I can go on and on. My BG Det. useless, no info on why I was passed. Can you spell law suit? White boy has to sue to get on......[


tmp said:


> Guys, don't get your hopes up over these cards. I just went through the process. I thought everything looked good. Everyone who knew me was more confident than I was about me getting on. I am a military non-vet, have a BA, and already work for a law enforcement agency. I have no criminal record and haven't received a ticket in 7 years. My work record has been good as well. I have made it a point to never call in sick. I was bypassed. I couldn't believe it. Resident and all. I just received my bypass letter and it does not give any explanations. I heard that I have to wait until I get a bypass letter from the state until I can appeal the decision. As an employee of the state, I understand that I will probably wait a long time until this whole thing is settled. I'm confident that I will win the appeal for the simple fact that I can't think of an quality that would prohibit me from becoming a Boston Police Officer. I can't tell you how heart breaking it is....it has been a life long dream. The letter said that I can apply again but that is so discouraging after going through the grueling application process again. Now they want to hire nonresidents. You wouldn't mind...but I paid all the civil service fees, went through the entire grueling process and no one can give me a straight answer on why I was bypassed. Good luck to you guys but don't be suprised if things take an unexpected turn. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any advice on appeals??


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

shoot me a private message TMP


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

tmp said:


> Guys, don't get your hopes up over these cards. I just went through the process. I thought everything looked good. Everyone who knew me was more confident than I was about me geting on. I am a military non-vet, have a BA, and already work for a law enforcement agency. I have no criminal record and haven't received a ticket in 7 years. My work record has been good as well. I have made it a point to never call in sick. I was bypassed. I couldn't believe it. Resident and all. I just received my bypass letter and it does not give any explanations. I heard that I have to wait until I get a bypass letter from the state until I can appeal the decision. As an employee of the state, I understand that I will probably wait a long time until this whole thing is settled. I'm confident that I will win the appeal for the simple fact that I can't think of an quality that would prohibit me from becoming a Boston Police Officer. I can't tell you how heart breaking it is....it has been a life long dream. The letter said that I can apply again but that is so discouraging after going through the grueling application process again. Now they want to hire nonresidents. You wouldn't mind...but I paid all the civil service fees, went through the entire grueling process and no one can give me a straight answer on why I was bypassed. Good luck to you guys but don't be suprised if things take an unexpected turn. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Any advice on appeals??


TMP... I believe that you'll have to contact HRD yourself and ask for a copy of why BPD selected others and not you. I think they only give reasons why someone was selected and not why someone wasn't. The state will not just send out a letter. You'll have to contact the appeals division of the HRD yourself.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

DPD77 said:


> TMP... I believe that you'll have to contact HRD yourself and ask for a copy of why BPD selected others and not you. *I think they only* *give reasons why someone was selected and not why someone wasn't*. The state will not just send out a letter. You'll have to contact the appeals division of the HRD yourself.


You may want to take a look at that. Because that's the way it used to be for civil service *promotions.* It was changed about 5 years ago. Now they have to show why they bypassed you.

(I just don't know if that law was changed for appointments also)

I'll see if I can find the law.


----------

